# Not getting email notifications



## dvoigt (Aug 16, 2015)

im not getting email notices sent when people reply to my posts or get a message. I set it up so that I will, and I always have until recently... What's up with that??


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mine changed also.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2015)

Probably an un-named someone has been messing around again!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm getting mine. Not sure the dilemma...

@Kevin .......


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't know what's going on either. As I have stated there are certain forums I cannot get notifications for at all and I have had techs look at it for me but no one can find out anything. For example one forum I never get notifications for is the Staff Forum. Another is the Information Central. 

I haven't made any changes recently so I don't have a clue why it's happened. Derek I checked your account preferences and all your boxes are checked . . . 



 

Mike I checked yours too and same thing. One thing I just realized is that all 3 of us are Founding Members - I will let Matt know and see if he can make some kind of connection to root this gremlin out. What makes it hard is that it happens by itself. I have not made any changes so it's a true gremlin. Sorry for the inconvenience guys I am experiencing it myself and have been snce we switched software.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mine happened a month or 2 ago. I do not get notice of Conv. No big deal.


----------



## dvoigt (Aug 16, 2015)

Guess I need to check back more often!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2015)

My e-mail notices stopped in July about when Hotmail / outlook had a recent update. I assumed they were linked and left it as that....


----------



## sleevecc (Sep 4, 2015)

I went about 2 years not getting any notifications,, then one day out of now where about 4 months ago I began getting them again from everywhere they should have been,, then about a month ago they stopped again.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

Weird...I get em. But they are sometimes a day late.
??


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2015)

I stopped getting them about 4 months ago- still do not. not a problem for me- just adding to the info


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm going to ask Matt to take another look. This is really the most buggy part of the software it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 1, 2015)

Same problem here.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 12, 2015)

Received my first e-mail alert today since months ago. So for others, keep an eye out and scan the 'Junk' folder too. Good day to all...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Oct 23, 2015)

Got one today too,!


----------

